# 21' Wooden Steam Boat



## Todd McBride (Jan 24, 2020)

Hopefully my new CX 709 lathe will get its warranty repairs and will prove useful making refinements for my steam boat. There are a few things that could use improvement on the boiler feedwater injection pump and the double acting steam engine could use a bushing or two.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 24, 2020)

Sweet lovin awesome my brother!!  Nice steamer!!!!


----------



## Todd McBride (Jan 24, 2020)

I seem to be the only functional steam boat in Alberta. The Alberta Boiler Safety guys leave me alone because the boiler holds only about 6 gal so it doesn't pose much risk. Cruise this around Chestermere in the summer.

There are a few of these around Seattle and one or two in BC.


----------



## Alexander (Jan 25, 2020)

That is pretty cool Todd. As long as you test your safty valve often you shouldn't have much to worry about. Cool stuff


----------



## DPittman (Jan 25, 2020)

Way too cool man!  I didn't know anybody ran such a thing (apparently not many people either).   That is a hoot and a half. I'm not a boater/water person myself but a thing like that would make me wanna be.


----------

